# Added 3 Maxxair Ii Vent Covers Today - 23Rs



## Madmak (Mar 26, 2013)

They sure seem like a popular addition so I thought I would try them. I put 2 black ones on the bed/living area vents and a white one over the bath. The black ones work well at darkening the room which will be nice.

Anyone have a negative experience with these?


----------



## cdawrld (Jul 31, 2011)

I use one over the bath. Keeps the rain out nicely. Have to get one for the kitchen vent. You have me thinking the dark model for that.

Also like the solar panel. Also on my list







Nice mods.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

Madmak said:


> They sure seem like a popular addition so I thought I would try them. I put 2 black ones on the bed/living area vents and a white one over the bath. The black ones work well at darkening the room which will be nice.
> 
> Anyone have a negative experience with these?


Have allways had MaxI so can't comment on the II's.The Max II flip open for cleaning do they not.just looked at these today and was thinking of getting 2 installed tomorrow while our unit is getting a solar panel installed.We have allways had the dealer do this for us but at 100 HR labour i'm thinking it's a pretty simple task and i may do it myself.How did your install go for you.Max air are a nice add on.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

cdawrld said:


> I use one over the bath. Keeps the rain out nicely. Have to get one for the kitchen vent. You have me thinking the dark model for that.
> 
> Also like the solar panel. Also on my list
> 
> ...


2-6 Volt batteries and a solar panel are the 1st upgrades to do in my opinion.You'll wonder why you never done it sooner.Max Air's are near the top too.


----------



## Madmak (Mar 26, 2013)

The MaxxAir IIs do flip open, the only difference is that there are bolts on one side and locking pins on the other, same brackets. The install of all three was less than hour.

I just installed 2 6V batteries a week ago, the Costco version. The solar panel was done last year. I'm looking forward to the extra capacity.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The covers will allow you to leave the vents open all the time. Cut way down on condensation and mold issues in the trailer. We have all the vents covered with MaxxAir vent covers and leave the vents open all year when the trailer is not in use and also most of the time we are camping. Close them only on the rare occasions that we use the AC.


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

CamperAndy said:


> The covers will allow you to leave the vents open all the time. Cut way down on condensation and mold issues in the trailer. We have all the vents covered with MaxxAir vent covers and leave the vents open all year when the trailer is not in use and also most of the time we are camping. Close them only on the rare occasions that we use the AC.


Has anyone ever removed the cover from the existing vent when installing the MaxxAir cover? Seems to me the cover doesn't open nearly as far as it used to before the MaxxAir went on. Was thinking of removing the old cover altogether. Would prolly make a corroplast baffle to stuff into the hole from the inside in case heat loss was a concern. Any thoughts?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

problem with removing the vent cover will be water. Washing the roof and heavy rains water still gets under the Max vent covers. When it comes time to wash the trailer I close the vents even though I have the Max Air vents.


----------



## SalishSea (May 8, 2012)

Go Sounders & 21RS Owners!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I see no downside to the Maxxair vent covers. I leave them open all year long.


----------



## jayger (Sep 29, 2011)

Got me thinking of black as well for my next TT.

Is that hole/cut in your rubber roof?


----------



## JDStremel3 (Sep 18, 2012)

Just curious, have you had any issues with air going under your solar panel and trying to lift off the roof while driving or in high winds?


----------

